# Error 404 abfangen



## ProgX (23. Jul 2010)

Hi Leute!
Bin noch ziemlich neu in der WebApp Programmierung und habe mal ne Frage!
Ich habe bei meiner Page das Spring Security Framework eingebaut!

Wenn dort ein User eingeloggt ist und nicht genügend Rechte für einen Link hat, diesen aber trotzdem versucht zu öffnen, kommt ein 403 Error!
Wenn die Seite aber gar nicht existiert, kommt ein 404 Error!

Jetzt mein Problem!
Beim Abfangen des 403 Errors gibt es kein Problem, ich komme auf die von mir erstellte Seite! Sobald ich aber den 404er versuche abzufangen kommt die hässliche 0815 Tomcat 404 Error Seite!

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir dabei helfen!

Der Code von der web.xml:


```
<error-page>
        <error-code>403</error-code>
        <location>/error/403.jsp</location>
    </error-page>
    
    <error-page>
        <error-code>404</error-code>
        <location>/error/404.jsp</location>
    </error-page>
```

Hier von der 404 Error Page: (Name: 404.jsp)

```
<%@ page language="java" contentType="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1"
    pageEncoding="ISO-8859-1"%>
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1">
<title>Error-404</title>
</head>
<body>
    <h1>Error-404<br />Couldn't load the requested page</h1>
</body>
</html>
```

und hier von der 403 (Name: 403.jsp)

```
<%@ page language="java" contentType="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1"
    pageEncoding="ISO-8859-1"%>
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1">
<title>Error-403</title>
</head>
<body>
    <h1>Error-403<br />Access denied</h1>
</body>
</html>
```

Achja, es ist nur ein Versuch, wurde also noch nichts formatiert! ;-)


----------



## internet (26. Jul 2010)

Binde das mal hier in die web.xml ein:


```
<error-page>
	  <exception-type>java.io.FileNotFoundException</exception-type>
	  <location>/nameApplikation/pageNotFound.xhtml</location>
	 </error-page>
	 
	 <error-page>
		  <error-code>404</error-code>
		  <location>/nameApplikation/pageNotFound.xhtml</location>
	 </error-page>
```


----------



## ProgX (27. Jul 2010)

Danke für die Antwort!
Funktioniert leider immer noch nicht!

Es wird zwar eine andere Seite, aber nicht die, die ich erstellt habe angezeigt!

Hat sonst noch vielleicht jemand eine Idee? Wie gesagt, der 403-Error wird abgefangen!


----------



## ProgX (27. Jul 2010)

OK, habe meinen Fehler gefunden!
Naja, ich weiss nicht obs mein Fehler war, eigentlich nicht!

Der Fehler war der Apache Server!
Nachdem ich den Server jetzt wie immer von Eclipse aus gestartet habe, versuchte ich die selbe Seite auch vom Firefox aus aufzurufen! 
Läuft einwandfrei!

Könnte es auch sein, dass es am IE liegt?
Denn dort funktioniert es auch nicht!

Thx trotzdem für die Hilfe!


----------



## Lulu (27. Jul 2010)

Probier mal das anzuhängen <%@ page isErrorPage="true" %>


----------



## ProgX (28. Jul 2010)

Jetzt funktionierts!

Thx!


----------

